# Andros Bahamas over christmas break



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well I finally had my week in Andros we only had two good days to fish the seas were ruff the rest of the time. (i was on a 17 foot key west) Well on day 1 we decided to make the 7 mile ride to the south autec bouy trolling for wahoo. When we got there we saw some bait pulled up and i was surprised to see yellowfin Tuna most pretty small but a few nice ones. I only had my islander lures so i let them further out and slowly went threw. Sure enough we get one on the line it jumped 3 times and looked to be 40-60 pounds. we were extremly happy for the surprise but it got off about 40 feet from the boat... About a hour later we caught a 3.5 foot wahoo nothin to brag about. But we had a great time. Later on we decided to do some bottom fishing for some strawberry grouper and grunts for dinner. Although they were small it was a blast on light tackle. 

Day2
we trolled to the bouy again the Tuna were there but wouldnt hit anything we had. No hoooos either. The water was like glass and we were surprised to so a pod of whales. Hard day off fishing but still fun. 

Andros has to be my favorite place in the world. Im currently trying to get a job on base and get my own boat around 24 feet. Hopefully ill bring lots of reports if i get the job. 

Tight lines
Austin Youngblood


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report Austin.
Catch 'em up.


----------

